# 980Ti is not that powerful



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

Can't max out GTA V at 1440p with AA. I am getting like 30-40 FPS.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

No? 

well get another.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> No?
> 
> well get another.



No more PCIe slots :'(


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

no? 

well, you should have bought a desktop.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> no?
> 
> well, you should have bought a desktop.



can't carry that to class, can I?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

no?

well, a powerful desktop + a notebook for class


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Can't max out GTA V at 1440p with AA. I am getting like 30-40 FPS.


Yep. Thats very low, IMO.
PS. It would soon be obsolete,as 4k is becoming the standard.


anirbandd said:


> No?
> 
> well get another.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> no?
> 
> well, a powerful desktop + a notebook for class



yea and transferring files from one to another will be a pain in  the arse.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

install google drive [insert similar service name here] on both. 

internet speeds are good and affordable in the US.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> install google drive [insert similar service name here] on both.
> 
> internet speeds are good and affordable in the US.



Damn...
How do you expect me to game when I am on vacations in India?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

i dont take. 

take a vacation in the true sense.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Can't max out GTA V at 1440p with AA. I am getting like 30-40 FPS.


Your laptop is to blame. 

*www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/13

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti review - PC Gamer


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your laptop is to blame.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V - The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Review
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti review - PC Gamer



*0cb8dd5d2dc142d08f0f-eb3b436d25971e5860b39e72b0600342.r94.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/rZIrJ2NCNI_a.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg
Getting the exact same framerates. Look at 1440p min and max.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Getting the exact same framerates. Look at 1440p min and max.



Not sure if that makes any difference but they're running it @ 4x MSAA, while you just AA.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not sure if that makes any difference but they're running it @ 4x MSAA, while you just AA.



I was actually at 4xMSAA+TxAA enabled. Reducing to 2xMSAA doesn't improve the framerates much.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides, the CPU is barely getting used in GTA V. IT's like 3.5Ghz on all 4 cores.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 6, 2015)

the biggest bump in fps will come when you put grass in high or normal rather then ultra also at 1440p why do you need both 4xmsaa and txaa


----------



## seamon (Sep 6, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> the biggest bump in fps will come when you put grass in high or normal rather then ultra also at 1440p why do you need both 4xmsaa and txaa



Just testing out settings man


----------

